#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  listar usuarios de um grupo

## roggy

Galera,

qual o comando que lista todos os usuairos de um grupo, se é que existe?

Valeu!

----------


## roggy

Alguem pode ajudar?

----------


## edmafer

```
cat /etc/group
```

 
Exemplo de retorno
...
firebird:x:1001:
bind:x:104:
administrativo:x:1002:angelica,paulo,luizosni
fotos:x:1003:angelica,paulo,luizosni,joyce,rafael
dados:x:1004:angelica,paulo,luizosni,joyce
...

Ou se preferir vocÊ pode fazer: 


```
egrep "nome_do_grupo" /etc/group
```

 
vai retornar somente o grupo escolhido.

----------


## roggy

> ```
> cat /etc/group
> ```


Eu ja conhecia esse comando e mesmo assim o meu retorno para cat /etc/group | grep admin é admin:x:500:

----------


## edmafer

Então!

Seu grupo só contém o usuário admin.

----------


## roggy

> Seu grupo só contém o usuário admin.


Não não, ele não lista os usuarios mesmo, veja: 

cyrus:x:110:
slapd:x:111:
tftpd:x:112:
amavis:x:257:
audio:x:258:

----------

